# Hi!



## WintervelvetMice (May 7, 2014)

Hello!

I'm Angel, and I want to become a fancy mouse breeder!

I currently have 1 male and 5 female fancy mice!

Thanks!


----------



## Splash of Satin (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. :welcome1


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

